
Ask HN: What is the best daily Covid-19 report? - Wmamouth
The non stop flood of information is taking its toll on me, but I don’t want to miss any new developments. What is the best resource that I can read once a day?
======
lordmax
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
0x54MUR41
There was a related submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22642370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22642370).

I just want to recommend this as a reference.

------
dredmorbius
Worldometers, Wikipedia, Dr. John Campbell's Youtube channel, that I've found.

Latter especially for a once-a-day major developments dose, about 20 min, can
be sped up.

------
datashaman
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

------
jarno3000
[https://www.ft.com/coronavirus-latest](https://www.ft.com/coronavirus-latest)

